# C130 Nilfisk



## ronaldb (25 Jan 2014)

Had my C130 since last summer, only used it a few times but now it has started pulsing. I have run it with the water turned off in case it was an air lock but as soon as I re-connected the water, off it went again. I thought these machines were the bee's knee's  

Anyone got any advice on how to cure this please? I purchased the C130 to replace a Karcher, doesn't seem to have done much good... :roll:


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Jan 2014)

Is there a filter on it? If so, have you checked that it is not blocked?
I've just bought a Nilfisk, can't remember the model number, it was on offer at Screwfix. So far so good, although I wish the handset bit was a couple of inches longer.
S


----------



## Steve Jones (25 Jan 2014)

Have you by any chance got a 'water stop' fitting on the end of your hose that connects to the tap ?

I've got a Nilfisk C120.5 which is a brilliant bit of kit compared to my previous Karcher I had or it was until I fitted one of these connections onto my hose !

I changed the hose fitting for a water stop fitting late last year and couldn't work out why it had started pulsing, after reading on the 'net there's quite a few folks had problems with pulsing after fitting these connectors. As soon as I can I shall be changing back to an ordinary connector, I only went for a water stop one because the shop had sold out of the normal ones.

HTH

Steve


----------



## chippy1970 (25 Jan 2014)

I've had a 120 for a few years now , great washers but mine had your problem and went back under warranty. I bought a better longer more flexible hose for mine makes it a pleasure to use as I never have to move the machine. Got it from direct hoses I think , they have an eBay shop.

Sent from my Hudl HT7S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 Jan 2014)

Mine's an old Karcher. 

Check the water stop on the hose fittings (remove them from the water flow), and any anti-syphon fittings on the outside tap itself. Basically anything that restricts the flow spoils the performance. Mine did what you describe when I first got it. Changing the hose fixed the problem (the tap didn't have a non-return valve back then, still doesn't ;-) ).

E.


----------



## ronaldb (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your replies Gents. There are no anti siphoning fixtures or any other fiitings on the hose, just a straightforward green plastic hose pipe. I always turn the tap full on to make sure the washer gets plenty of water.It only started pulsing on the last but one wash.

I tried running it momentarily on Saturday afternoon just for a little while whithout the water turned on to see if it would expel any airlocks that might be there. There were a couple of squirts of air but that never stopped it pulsing. I am off to the shop this morning and will keep you posted.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Jan 2014)

Is there a winter stop-tap inside the property that's not fully open, or a 'basket'-type filter just inside the water inlet to the pressure washer?


----------



## ronaldb (28 Jan 2014)

Got my washer back today, the "O" ring had gone on the water intake connector so it wasn't getting enough pressure. AOK now. I want to use Ultimate Snow Foam, the guy in the shop said the Nilfisk bottle that comes with the machine will do the job and I don't need to buy anything other than the Ultimate Snow Foam fluid. Anyone any comments on that topic please.? I thought I had to buy, what looks like a big nozzle with an adjuster knob on the side.....
Regards,
RonB


----------



## Steve Jones (28 Jan 2014)

Ron,

The guy in the shop is partly right as you can use it with any snow foam but it's far more economical with a dedicated snow foam lance.
I bought mine from a company called Clean Your Car and haven't looked back since.

HTH

Steve


----------



## ronaldb (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your response,( I am a Panasonic user myself, (a G5) I will get a dedicated lance from E-BaY. Meanwhile, what dilution ration would you suggest i use please? I have ordered a 5 litre drum w hich will arrive tomorrow.

Thanks again for your help,

RonB


----------



## Steve Jones (28 Jan 2014)

I use 1 to 2" of snow foam in the bottom and then fill with warm water but it's a bit of trial and error.
You will also need to adjust the dilution ratio on the black knob on the gun, I think from memory I turn mine to full and then back by a quarter of a revolution.

Steve

(Just changed to a Nikon D300 from a D90 and before that a D70 so definitely a Nikon fan :mrgreen: )


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Jan 2014)

Yeah I do the same about 1" of snow foam plus warm water

Sent from my Hudl HT7S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldb (30 Jan 2014)

Thanks for that Gents, I will do likewise once I get my lance.

Best wishes,
RonB


----------



## ronaldb (15 Feb 2014)

The 'O' ring on the water intake connector of my C130 had blown, they fitted a new one, no charge, which was nice of them. I tried the SnowFoam this afternoon with my new foam sprayer. I put a really good coat on and left it for 5 or 10 minutes then hosed it off. I must confess, I was not impressed. There was still a lot of traffic grime stuck to the doors which I never discovered until I had finished hosing it down and it had dried off a bit.

I thought SnowFoam took all the dirt of and all you had to do was rinse and dry the car and it was a case of "Job Done!" Not so it seems so will someone please tell me, what did I do wrong :? 

Kind regards,

Ron


----------



## Steve Jones (15 Feb 2014)

You did nothing wrong Ron, snow foam is a pre wash and you will still have to follow up with a wash. The only time you will get away with just a snow foam wash is if the car is highly polished and you snow foam weekly.
Just for your info I use all Valet Pro product and follow the snow foam with their poseidon wash http://www.valetpro.co.uk/maintain/poseidon-carnauba-wash.html

Other brands are available :mrgreen: 

Steve


----------



## RogerS (15 Feb 2014)

What is this strange expression 'car wash' I keep hearing ? When you live at the end of a 3/4 mile muddy track, you soon learn not to bother !


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Feb 2014)

Steve Jones":1f0wxsus said:


> You did nothing wrong Ron, snow foam is a pre wash and you will still have to follow up with a wash. The only time you will get away with just a snow foam wash is if the car is highly polished and you snow foam weekly.
> Just for your info I use all Valet Pro product and follow the snow foam with their poseidon wash http://www.valetpro.co.uk/maintain/poseidon-carnauba-wash.html
> 
> Other brands are available :mrgreen:
> ...



As Steve says it's just a pre wash so that when you actually wash it you don't scratch the dirt into the paint.

It's worth using, I've snow foamed then washed my van with noodle mitt since I bought it new in 2009 and the paint work looks excellent.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldb (17 Feb 2014)

Steve,
Thanks for your response. I seem to be gathering a selection of white plastic 5 litre drums, I have one of Turtle wax Shampoo, one of SnowFoam and one of Nilfisk car wash. If I had a garage clearance sale, I could make a bob or two. 

I had a look at the link you sent me and saw that 1 litre is £9-00 something or other and 5 litres is £25+. It must be really good stuff! What I didn't understand was the word "Beading", what ever does that mean please? Obviously it is something good, but I am at a loss as for what?

If I start with 1 litre of the Poseiden shampoo, with the dilution rates shown on their web site it should last me for a while, especially since I am only washing the car once a month at the moment, what with all this rain.

Kind regards,

Ron


----------



## ronaldb (17 Feb 2014)

Steve,

I meant to ask you, how long should I leave the snow foam on the car before I start the wash please?

Regards,

Ron


----------



## chippy1970 (18 Feb 2014)

ronaldb":22m9pti0 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I meant to ask you, how long should I leave the snow foam on the car before I start the wash please?
> 
> ...



About 10 minutes

Join the detailing world forum very helpful advice there

Sent from my Hudl HT7S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldb (19 Feb 2014)

Steve,

Sorry I haven't replied to your PM before but for some unknown reason I was locked out and had to retrieve my password. Trying to find out how to change it back to something more intelligible was a nightmare, worse than stealing money from the Bank of England!!

I bought a litre of Poseidon Advanced Wax Shampoo yesterday and some Bilberry non acid wheel wash, should be delivered today. I am going to spray the shampoo on to the car and at the same time, use a brush to wash it, I haven't got a mitten. I suppose I could get one from Halfords but I don't fancy having my hand in cold water all that time, not good for the arthritis!!

My next purchase will be some Poor Boy Black Glaze or something similar. The guy who sold me the shampoo and wheel cleaner has a product that does the same job, I think it was £16-00 something or other.

Cheers for now,

RonB


----------



## ronaldb (20 Feb 2014)

OK, thanks for that, all I have to do now is find the World Detailing Forum. If it's anything like tryig to change your password.........

Regards,

Ron


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Feb 2014)

Ron get a KENT mitt off eBay only about £4 and highly rated by lots of people

Www.detailingworld.co.uk

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldb (20 Feb 2014)

OK Chippy, will have a looksee.

Regards,

Ronb


----------



## ronaldb (20 Feb 2014)

I ordered one of their mitts and an alloy wheel brush. All set to go. What's a good black glaze please? I have a black Yaris Toyota which has one ore two very minor scratches where I can see tiny white marking, so small and shallow I cannot put my finger nail in them, and one or two places where I can see little stone marks with very small white scratch marks. Steve recommended Poor Boys, something I cannot get locally, is there an alternative please? 

RonB


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Feb 2014)

You got me there lol. The guys at detailing world will help I'm just an amateur.

There's a lot of pro detailers over there. Lots of pics of really fancy cars they've cleaned Ferrari's , Bentley's etc. Those guys really know what they're doing.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldb (20 Feb 2014)

OK Chippy, I have registered and am waiting for permission to post. I will see what the experts have to say.

Thanks again,

Ron


----------



## ronaldb (25 Feb 2014)

Just a quick up-date, the washer is going great guns and so is the snow foam. I purchased some Poseidon Super Wax and Wash, magic stuff, leaves the car looking the same as it was in the show room, well recommended.

Stay dry and keep smiling,

Ron


----------



## Steve Jones (25 Feb 2014)

Glad your happy Ron, 

Steve


----------



## chippy1970 (25 Feb 2014)

Nice one
Had mine out Saturday and did the car and van 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Racers (25 Feb 2014)

Steve Jones":3jxumg0y said:


> I use 1 to 2" of snow foam in the bottom and then fill with warm water but it's a bit of trial and error.
> You will also need to adjust the dilution ratio on the black knob on the gun, I think from memory I turn mine to full and then back by a quarter of a revolution.
> 
> Steve
> ...



I went D80 to D300 as well!

Pete


----------

